# Maddie and Tommy



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you all remember Maddie and Tommy, they were my rescues that needed cataract surgery and I asked for your help. They were both able to have their surgery, thanks to Spoiled Maltese members and the general public.
Tommy was adopted by my BF'S, MIL, which is great because I get to see him all the time.
Maddie is still waiting for her forever home. Here is her bio. and pictures.

<span style="font-family:Calibri">Update Oct. 2009Hi this is Maddie and I thought I would update everyone. I am doing really well my foster Mom puts drops in my eyes every day but I sit perfectly still so she can do it. She told me in a few months I might not even need them. I really like to play with my toys and chew on my cow ears and will entertain myself for a while. I love it when I get to go on walks I get really excited and like to go fast. I like car rides a lot but I have to sit in my car seat, so I am safe. I like all people, in fact I would rather be with people than other dogs. I just like all the attention I get from people, especially when they hold me. I really would like a forever home, I have a lot of love to give and will be your best friend. So please fill out an application for me, I will be waiting for you in sunny Florida.

[attachment=57603SCN0562_edited.jpg][attachment=57605SCN0554_edited.jpg][att
achment=57604SCN0565_edited.jpg]</span>


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so adorable! :wub: How is she not taken yet??? I wish I had room for one more - I would take her in a second! I hope she finds a forever home soon! rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's adorable. :wub: I wish I could have another I would love to have her. Someone is going to be soooooo blessed to get her


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maddie looks like such a sweetie. Just a cuddlebug. I'm so happy she had her eye surgery and I'm sure she'll find a great home. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Such a huggable-looking little doggie! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a precious little girl! I hope she gets the loving home that she deserves. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How could anyone not fall in love with that little sweetie? :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you for the update!!! I am happy to see that all the hard work that you put into it has paid off!!! She is adorable!!! I will gladly donate again when you need it!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little sweetheart! I hope she finds her furever home soon. Thanks for the update.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad things are going so well. I hope Maddie finds a forever home soon. Bless you for looking after these little guys!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwwww..I pray a worthy family gets her. She is so special and beautiful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: QUOTE (mss @ Oct 20 2009, 03:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=841804


> Such a huggable-looking little doggie! :wub:[/B]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope Maddie finds her forever home soon.!!


----------

